# When to launch new site?



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello all, 

My site is 95% done. I could put it up now, and am eager to, but there are a few photos that need to be taken and added. Otherwise it's totally functioning, and ready. Should I put it up now? or wait 'til every element of the site is in it's place?


tanks a million.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What photos are missing? Crucial product photos, or just "additional" ones?

If it's just "additional", then I'd say launch sooner rather than later


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi KP,
Can you post a link and we can all give you feedback?
Paul


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I'll wait, until I have a few more photos up. The photos are the only product shots I have, but without them, the designs are still viewable.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

When to launch also depends on what you mean by 'launch'. If you're just putting your website online, no one will be seeing it anyway - but the sooner it's up the sooner search engines can start crawling it (which is good).

However, if by launch you mean a full launch including advertising & marketing campaigns, it'd likely be better to wait until everything is nearly perfected first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hi KP,
> Can you post a link and we can all give you feedback?
> Paul


Usually, if people want feedback or a review on their site, they will post it in the Site Reviews / Design Reviews forum here 

Since we have rules against self promotion and link dropping, members can't really post their link in threads unless they are looking for a review (or in their signature).

Back to the topic though:



twinge said:


> However, if by launch you mean a full launch including advertising & marketing campaigns, it'd likely be better to wait until everything is nearly perfected first.


That's a good point! If it's a full marketing campaign launch, then it's probably best to wait until all the i's are dotted and the t's are crossed.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kent,

From a tech point of view, its a good idea to get your site up the sooner the better to give the Crawl-bots the heads up.

Search Engine exposure can sell a lot of shirts for you.
Today, it is extremely hard for new sites to rank well quick with SE. 

By getting your site up with simple good quality content about you and your shirts is a must. Even if it's no fully set up to sell. 

Get an established related site to link-out to your site as soon as posiible. This will get the ball rolling as far as SE expoxure is concerned.

I know, easier said then done.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

In my humble opinion, a website will never be completed. So, as long as you have most of the important features up and runny, it's probably good to just go ahead and "open" it. That will give you even more motivation to fix all the little things


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Vtec44 said:


> In my humble opinion, a website will never be completed. So, as long as you have most of the important features up and runny, it's probably good to just go ahead and "open" it. That will give you even more motivation to fix all the little things


Good and accurate point. You should never let a site completely stagnate; there's always going to be SOMETING to change, even if that's just adding new products.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

... and by runny... I meant running.


----------

